# VULKANBIKE EIFELMARATHON  8./9. Sept.



## Eifelbike (6. August 2007)

Hallo Biker,

bald ist es wieder so weit! 

*Der VulkanBike Eifelmarathon als Eintagesveranstaltung. *

Denkt an die Anmeldung! www.vulkanbike.de


Sportliche Grüße aus der Vulkaneifel

Eifelbike
www.eifelbike.de


----------



## elvis4000 (9. September 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Hier eine Anfrage an alle, die am Wochenende in der Eifel unterwegs waren. Da ich beruflich verhindert war, interessiere ich mich für dei GPS Daten der diesjährigen Vulkanbike Route. Wäre toll wenn sich jemand meldet, der sein GPS dabei hatte. Streckenlänge zuerst einmal egal.

Danke an euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (10. September 2007)

Ich war zwar dabei (Halbmarathon), habe aber leider kein GPS.
Trotzdem auch von mir eine Frage: Ich hatte nur 55 km anstatt der angekündigten 60 KM auf dem Tacho. Geht jetzt mein Tacho tierisch falsch oder was habt ihr gemessen?
Habe mir für die letzten 10 km noch'n paar Körner aufbewahrt und plötzlich war ich im Ziel...


----------



## Cecil974 (11. September 2007)

Hatte auch nur knapp 55 Km auf dem Tacho. War aber auch ganz froh dass es rum war


----------



## Schlammcatcher (11. September 2007)

Ich fand die Strecke nicht besonders aufregend. Gut, die Schiebestrecken durch den Schlamm waren ganz lustig, aber vom technischen Anspruch nicht zu vergleichen mit der Saarschleife oder auch dem Schinderhannes (Meine Meinung). Ich wäre schon gerne noch'n paar Kilometerchen gefahren!

Allerdings war die Sache mit den versetzten Starts ganz gut geregelt, es hat kaum Stau gegeben.


----------



## Houschter (11. September 2007)

Was die Streckenlänge angeht war wohl auch der Marathon kürzer! Ich hatte im Ziel knapp 81km auf der Uhr, am Bike-Waschplatz bestätigten mir zwei andere Biker diesen Wert. Von der Strecke an sich war ich auch enttäuscht, viel zu viel Waldautobahn!  Bin wohl von der Trailfülle im pfälzer Wald verwöhnt!  Organisation, Rahmenprogramm und Ausschilderung waren aber perfekt. Alles in allem eine gelungene Sache, wie ich finde.


----------



## Chr!s (11. September 2007)

Weiß jemand, wos Bilder von der Bike-Night gibt?


----------



## Jens (11. September 2007)

Oh, ein knapp 19er Schnitt mit dem Singlespeed is ja nett, hab ich grad aus der Ergebnisliste entnommen.<Prahl> Ich glaub dann probier ich den Wasgau auch mit einem Gang.
Die Strecke war eigendlich wie jedes Jahr, ich hatte wirklich nix zu Meckern, ok die lustigen Passagen waren eigentlich immer zu voll. Aber das gibt es beim Wasgau am Anfang auch. Das verteilt sich halt etwas besser, weil es sehr viele Singletrails gibt.

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder in der Eifel. is ne schöne Vorbereitung für die Pfalz

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. September 2007)

Jens schrieb:


> Oh, ein knapp 19er Schnitt mit dem Singlespeed is ja nett, hab ich grad aus der Ergebnisliste entnommen.<Prahl> Ich glaub dann probier ich den Wasgau auch mit einem Gang.
> Grüße, Jens



Jau, laut meiner Ergebnisliste habe ich fast einen 20er Schnitt hingelegt. Wenn die Strecke in Wirklichkeit bisschen kürzer war, relativiert sich das ganze...dann ist's nur noch ein knapper 18er Schnitt.

Übrigens: auch für mich wars ne schöne Veranstaltung


----------



## bonner (16. September 2007)

ich fand die Strecke auch eher Anspruchslos. Schinderhannes z.B. ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber (und danach ein anderesGefühl in den Beinen). Die Organisation fand ich aber auch erste Sahne.


----------



## Jens (22. September 2007)

Die Bilder sind da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (23. September 2007)

Houschter schrieb:


> Was die Streckenlänge angeht war wohl auch der Marathon kürzer! Ich hatte im Ziel knapp 81km auf der Uhr, am Bike-Waschplatz bestätigten mir zwei andere Biker diesen Wert. Von der Strecke an sich war ich auch enttäuscht, viel zu viel Waldautobahn!  Bin wohl von der Trailfülle im pfälzer Wald verwöhnt!  Organisation, Rahmenprogramm und Ausschilderung waren aber perfekt. Alles in allem eine gelungene Sache, wie ich finde.



stimmt wohl, aber der lieserpfad ist halt tabu.
und was die trailanteile betrifft, gibt es keine besseren als die mara´s in der pfalz.
da kann allenfalls der keiler noch mithalten.


----------

